# 10,000 armatures



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

10,000 are in my office... 

Dan


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Wahoo !:thumbsup:*


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Best news I've heard in years!:thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Great news! Can't wait to get my hands on one...

rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Please send picture, i still dream about the Gear picture.
Good luck
SJJ


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Pictured is 3 of the cartons, 1200 per carton, and a tray of armatures...


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh Boy! Oh Boy!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Make sure you hold on to a couple of trays for posterity... You will be able to sell them for gazillions in the future as first run armatures !


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

lenny said:


> pictured is 3 of the cartons, 1200 per carton, and a tray of armatures...


swing


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

when can we buy cartons of them


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

That is one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen. Spoken as I wipe a tear from the corner of my eye.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

what the ohm on them? fcb


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

1st run are 16 ohms I believe. So the race guys can use em. 

Looks really cool seeing them in the carton like that Dan. :thumbsup:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

the temp in my office is 68 and these are reading 16-ish... 

Our first goal with this 10,000 initial run was to create a solid product. resistance changes with the factory can be made after this for future runs. in fact, we hope to offer a wide array of resistances so that you can actually put a hot arm in that AW 'drag' car you buy and to offer more options in hop up kits...


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Are these going to be avaliable individually or only with the new chassis?
I'm really liking that idea of a hop up kit for the AW cars. Glad to see your making headway .


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I just fell outta my chair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would like to take an "armature bath"!!!!!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, I can't stop staring at the enlarged photo........got me hypnotized!!!

Ok SJJ, that is "schwing", not "swing", but, I knew what you meant!!!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

My head is spinning, even without the magnets... 10,000 maniacs, I mean armitures...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*SCHVARGEN!*

(swedish for *SCHWING* 

Bless you real good, Dan.
Thank you so much for all your efforts! :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

!!!

Ok SJJ, that is "schwing", not "swing", but, I knew what you meant!!![/QUOTE]

Thanks Jim


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I just found my new computer background!


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

I noticed the shafts look even and straight, that's a plus!
GARY:thumbsup:


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Dan,
Your dedication to this project is to be commended. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

:freak: Can I be the 1st to ask if I can buy some????? :freak:

Bakers dozen to start lol :wave:


Some Pic huh Jim???:hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

New computer background... That's crazy!!!! I did it too!!! :tongue:

Awesome news Dan!!! Impressive is an understatement!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

How can I buy about 50 of them???


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> New computer background... That's crazy!!!! I did it too!!! :tongue:
> 
> Awesome news Dan!!! Impressive is an understatement!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Ha Ha. I did the same thing this afternoon, when my boss walked by he looked at my screen and said WTF is that a picture of. Well, after I told him he just walked away shaking his head.

Dave


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*There IS a God !*

 Freakin' Awesome ! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool. Well done. Must be great to finally have this part of the puzzle!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Great news!


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*Eeeeeeehaaaaa*

I see the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

well I want to watch these close.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

How about we set here at the top.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome!!! fantastic!!! Booyah!
When can we buy some...ppllleeaassseee.:wave:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> :freak: Can I be the 1st to ask if I can buy some????? :freak:
> 
> Bakers dozen to start lol :wave:
> 
> ...


Dan/ Joe,
Can we????
SJJ


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sidejobjon said:


> Dan/ Joe,
> Can we????
> SJJ


These first 10,000 are being used in chassis. Sorry. After we establish a positive track record with the chassis then we will make individual armatures/hop up kits available.

Dan


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

lenny said:


> These first 10,000 are being used in chassis. Sorry. After we establish a positive track record with the chassis then we will make individual armatures/hop up kits available.
> 
> Dan


Smart Move ! Thats why you are King of the Hill my friend!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dear Santa,

All I want for Christmas is.....

a stocking full of Dash armatures!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

And I still want to take an "armature bath"!!!!! Just pour them all over me!!!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

tjetsgrig said:


> And I still want to take an "armature bath"!!!!! Just pour them all over me!!!!!


As close as you're going to get for the moment...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4415842&postcount=126


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

When is your planned release date of your chassis Dan?

Randy.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

A/FX Nut said:


> When is your planned release date of your chassis Dan?
> 
> Randy.


good question. There are a few more pieces I need. But I also need to raise some cash to do it.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*HELP!(please)*



lenny said:


> good question. There are a few more pieces I need. But I also need to raise some cash to do it.



Please buy Dan's cool slot car goodies!
We get cool stuff, Dan gets cool cash
and later on we get cool new chassis!:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dan, have you had the surgery?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

alpink said:


> Dan, have you had the surgery?


2nd hip is being done Feb 12th. I couldnt get in over Christmas...


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I bet if you would put say 1000 of those arms up for sale at your expected asking price you would have your cash in no time and still be able to do a first run of 9000 chassis. Just a thought.

Later The you can count on me for a dozen and I don't even race T-Jets anymore Rockinator


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

If he put some up for sale I hope we get first shot to buy them. fcb


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

fordcowboy said:


> If he put some up for sale I hope we get first shot to buy them. fcb


again, this first batch is not being sold individually.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

therockinator said:


> i bet if you would put say 1000 of those arms up for sale at your expected asking price you would have your cash in no time....


Not. Even. Close.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok Dan, please let us know how we can help. 

Selling anyrhing pal?? I wanna support in any way possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## timmytorr (Jun 12, 2011)

Great News:thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm waiting for the complete chassis to come out. Then I will bug him about a price!! LOL!! I'm Just glad its all starting to come together..


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Glad to see this project is moving along :thumbsup:


----------



## slotbubba (Jan 28, 2010)

This is great news indeed, can't wait to order a chassis or two!


----------

